# mod_rewrite und [chars]



## Wolfsbein (17. März 2004)

Hallo
ich möchte, dass der Apache die rewrite rule nur anwendet, wenn die Parameter aus Zeichen bestehen. Laut Doku verwendet man dazu [chars]:
RewriteRule ^([chars])-([chars])\.htm$ index\.php?topic=$1&page=$2 [L]
Das frisst er aber nicht . Wenn ich sowas schreibe:
RewriteRule ^([*.)-(*.])\.htm$ index\.php?topic=$1&page=$2 [L]
geht es natürlich, aber dann müsste ich in PHP eine Sicherheitsabfrage machen. Den Overhead wollte ich mir sparen. Was mache ich falsch? Danke.


----------



## Fabian H (17. März 2004)

Hi,
versuch mal das hier:

```
RewriteRule ^([chars]+)-([chars]+)\.htm$ index\.php?topic=$1&page=$2

// oder

RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z]+)-([a-zA-Z]+)\.htm$ index\.php?topic=$1&page=$2
```

Wenn ich das jetzt auf die Schnelle richtig ergooglet hab, dann steht _[chars]_
genau für ein Zeichen. Ist also ein Alias für _[a-zA-Z]_


----------



## Wolfsbein (17. März 2004)

[chars] steht wohl wirklich nur für ein Zeichen. Die zweite Möglichkeit geht. Danke.


----------

